

Exist a RSS parser API or need to build my own? - mamcx

I'm building a iOS RSS reader. I use MWFeedParser but hit fast some feeds with invalid stuff. Then I look at https://developers.google.com/feed/v1/ but the data it return is limited. So I tough in build a web service with python and https://pypi.python.org/pypi/feedparser, but now I need to worry about scalability and the associated cost (cost that my app probably will not cover, not sure yet).<p>I wonder if exist a cost-effective api to parse feeds as robust as feedparser, or need to reconsider my plans...
======
Concours
Check out <https://www.feedsapi.org> , or send me an email (email in profile)
, maybe we can work something out for your app. We have a very solid easy to
use RSS API.

~~~
mamcx
I don't find any sample related in how use the API, and what capabilities it
have.

------
kappaloris
<http://superfeedr.com/>

------
nreece
Have a look at Feedity: <http://feedity.com>

